# Lynchburg Area Season?



## SarahJ (Jan 29, 2020)

Hi All! I’ll be working in the Lynchburg area mid Feb - mid April and would love to go hunting while I’m there. When does your season usually start?


----------



## kevin t (Mar 21, 2013)

Sounds like the last few days you are here will be best. Usually 4/10-4/25


----------



## SarahJ (Jan 29, 2020)

kevin t said:


> Sounds like the last few days you are here will be best. Usually 4/10-4/25


Great! I was hoping late March might be good, but it’s been cold here...Thanks for the reply!


----------



## clearcreek (Apr 15, 2016)

SarahJ said:


> Hi All! I’ll be working in the Lynchburg area mid Feb - mid April and would love to go hunting while I’m there. When does your season usually start?


The season could possibly start early this year based on warmer weather. I'll be checking around Waynesboro area by the end of March.


----------



## Percy-n-Moo (Mar 28, 2020)

Found these very close to Lynchburg yesterday


----------



## chefhw (Apr 1, 2020)

Percy-n-Moo said:


> Found these very close to Lynchburg yesterday
> View attachment 26196
> View attachment 26196
> [/QU I found my first 2 in Lynchburg the other day and that has been it! Can you share any info to help me find more right now or is it just too early or too late?


----------



## Percy-n-Moo (Mar 28, 2020)

Now is the time to be looking, creeks and valleys, need to work your way up in elevation as well


----------



## chefhw (Apr 1, 2020)

Anyone in Lynchburg still finding morels? Is this cool wet weather going to produce anything new?


----------



## chefhw (Apr 1, 2020)

SarahJ said:


> Great! I was hoping late March might be good, but it’s been cold here...Thanks for the reply!


Are you still around SaraJ??


----------



## Turtle (Mar 10, 2020)

I'd be curious too on anyone in the Lynchburg Bedford area. Last week I wasn't having much luck at my spot in Bedford, not sure if a bad little stent of weather or season wrapping up due to earlier spring weather this year?


----------

